# DAY TRADING para un novato con ilusión!



## CARRERAS_09 (9 Ene 2012)

Hola, me presento, soy un estudiante de 1r de ADE, residente de Barcelona.
Estoy muy interesado que me deis vuestra opinión sobre invertir en borsa, i hacerlo intradia, que plataforma utilizar, etc.

cuento un poco mi propósito: querría invertir unos 2000 euros, que he estado ahorrando, y como ya me he sacado el carnet de coche i de moto; no tengo ningún gasto importante. hace unas semanas que me estoy informando sobre todo el tema, los CFD's, los gaps, los stops, etc, etc. 
me gustaría invertirlo después de semana santa. y en estos 3 meses probar en simuladores, y leer libros, ponerme en la actualidad, etc.

así que os pido si me pudieseis recomendar libros, simuladores y sobretodo vuestra opinión.

gracias de antemano.


----------



## _juanma_ (9 Ene 2012)

para entrenar:

labolsavirtual.com
bolsia.com

para perder tu dinero:

cualquier broker te servirá


----------



## Yosako_borrado (9 Ene 2012)

Con 2.000€ sólo podrías hacer intradía con un mini IBEX y estarías de todos modos sobreapalancado; te recomendaría que, de utilizar palanca, no te pases nunca de una 3:1, véase que si el contrato vale 8.600€ (índice x 1 €) tengas al menos 3.000€ en la cuenta.


----------



## CARRERAS_09 (9 Ene 2012)

_juanma_ dijo:


> para entrenar:
> 
> labolsavirtual.com
> bolsia.com
> ...



entonces, me recomiendas no invertir? no intertir con ese capital?


----------



## CARRERAS_09 (9 Ene 2012)

Yosako dijo:


> Con 2.000€ sólo podrías hacer intradía con un mini IBEX y estarías de todos modos sobreapalancado; te recomendaría que, de utilizar palanca, no te pases nunca de una 3:1, véase que si el contrato vale 8.600€ (índice x 1 €) tengas al menos 3.000€ en la cuenta.



verías lógico que invirtiese 2000 euros entonces? o mejor esperar a tener mas capital? 

tambien decir que prefiero caerme con 18 años y 2000 euros, que no con 27 i 20000 euros.


----------



## Rexter (9 Ene 2012)

yo tabién soy novato, pero te doy mi opinión (tampoco la tengas mucho en cuenta)
A mí la bolsa me gusta a largo plazo ya que segun e leído tiende a estabilizarse y ahora que está baja supongo que subirá.Si vas a largo plazo con 2000 vas bien Busca varios valores que te gusten personalmente e invierte. A veces tendrás suerte y otras no.
Suerte


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (9 Ene 2012)

¿Vas a empezar en la Bolsa haciendo day-trading?

¿Y por qué no empiezas directamente haciendo scalping?

:XX::XX:

Perdona el chiste malo, pero ha sido superior a mis fuerzas.:o

Te recomiendo que empieces con el swing trading o trading de posición, antes de dedicarte al day-trading.

Alexander Elder (en su libro _Vivir del trading_), explica la diferencia a la perfección:

El swing trading y el day trading son como dos niveles diferentes de un mismo videojuego, los monstruos y los obstáculos son los mismos, solo que en day-trading se te vienen encima a mucha más velocidad.

Por eso es mejor que te adiestres para ser un buen swing trader, y cuando lo seas, pases al siguiente nivel de dificultad.

Bueno, es el consejo que te puedo dar, avalado además por mi experiencia bursátil


----------



## duval81 (9 Ene 2012)

Yosako dijo:


> Con 2.000€ sólo podrías hacer intradía con un mini IBEX y estarías de todos modos sobreapalancado; te recomendaría que, de utilizar palanca, no te pases nunca de una 3:1, véase que si el contrato vale 8.600€ (índice x 1 €) tengas al menos 3.000€ en la cuenta.



Tampoco hace falta entrar en futuros.
Con CFD´s te puedes apalancar hasta 10 veces, y creo que en intradía dejan hasta 25 veces. Además considero que es menos "arriesgado" que meterte en futuros de índices.
Interdim es buen intermediario (o era) y Eurodeal tenía una buena plataforma.


----------



## CARRERAS_09 (9 Ene 2012)

Dr. Mabuse dijo:


> ¿Vas a empezar en la Bolsa haciendo day-trading?
> 
> ¿Y por qué no empiezas directamente haciendo scalping?
> 
> ...



lo siento, no entiendo tanto como para entender tu chiste xd, ya he dicho que estoy aprendiendo, supongo que todo el mundo ha estado en esta situación, leere sobre el swing trades, y gracias por la recomendación del libro, mañana lo buscare en la biblioteca. tambien he encontrado dos libros mas: DAY TRADING. NEGOCIACION INTRADIA: ESTRATEGIAS Y TACTICAS, de Oliver Velez, y MANUAL DEL DAY TRADER, por Josep Codina Castro. Seguramente en las proximas semanas intentare encontrarlos, pero tambien me gustaria leer libros mas basicos de borsa, ya que se como va todo y tengo unos pincelazos del tema, pero me parece que estoy empezando la casa por el tejado.

un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (9 Ene 2012)

CARRERAS_09 dijo:


> lo siento, no entiendo tanto como para entender tu chiste xd, ya he dicho que estoy aprendiendo, supongo que todo el mundo ha estado en esta situación, leere sobre el swing trades, y gracias por la recomendación del libro, mañana lo buscare en la biblioteca. tambien he encontrado dos libros mas: DAY TRADING. NEGOCIACION INTRADIA: ESTRATEGIAS Y TACTICAS, de Oliver Velez, y MANUAL DEL DAY TRADER, por Josep Codina Castro. Seguramente en las proximas semanas intentare encontrarlos, pero tambien me gustaria leer libros mas basicos de borsa, ya que se como va todo y tengo unos pincelazos del tema, pero me parece que estoy empezando la casa por el tejado.
> 
> un saludo!



Hola de nuevo:

El chiste es una forma de decirte que vas demasiado deprisa, a mi juicio. De ahí lo de aludir al scalping (que es un trading que se realiza no ya en el día, sino en cuestión de segundos o minutos). 

Cuando te digo que empieces haciendo trading de posición o swing trading, te estoy diciendo simplemente que empieces haciendo la compra venta tradicional de acciones (o lo que quieras) en plazos de tiempo que puede variar entre días y años; o sea, la operativa de toda la vida. Cuando domines eso, puedes empezar con el day-trading. Antes, lo veo complicado, y muy probablemente acabes desplumado.

El libro de Elder está bastante bien. En cuanto a los otros dos que mencionas, ambos están en mi modesta biblioteca personal. El de Codina es demasiado introductorio. En el de Vélez hay mucha charlatanería (no es que no sepan, es que es más lo que prometen saber que lo que demuestran saber) y, lo que es peor, algunos de sus consejos y estrategias son aplicables a mercados como el yanki, pero no son aplicables a un mercado como el ibérico.


----------



## Taichi_burbujista (9 Ene 2012)

Yo no empezaría en futuros, pero con ese importe si necesitaras apalancarte, yo trabajo con Self Bank. El banco online con cuenta corriente, tarjetas gratis.

En esa pagina te permiten comprar acciones a credito. apalancandote hasta x10. Pero digo hasta, por que te permiten hacerlo mucho mas suave, incluso un x2. 

No es tan complejo como los futuros, es como las acciones, lo único que tu con 2000, euros eliges si inviertes, los 2000, 4000, o lo que quieres. Yo por ejemplo estoy comodo con x4. En tu caso te dejarían comprar 8000 euretes.
Empezar mas apalancado lo veo descabellado.
Luego te cobran los intereses por el dinero apalancado, solo te los perdonan si cierras la posición en el mismo día.

A credito tambien te permiten ponerte corto.


----------



## CARRERAS_09 (10 Ene 2012)

Dr. Mabuse dijo:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> El chiste es una forma de decirte que vas demasiado deprisa, a mi juicio. De ahí lo de aludir al scalping (que es un trading que se realiza no ya en el día, sino en cuestión de segundos o minutos).
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias otra vez por tu aportación, intentare comprar el libro de Elder ya que parece que interesante, y buscare los otros dos en bibliotecas, no hay nada malo en leer un poco mas, mientras sepas donde estas. alguien ha probado el simulador de bolsaPHP? es con el que estoy empezando, me parece bastante lento, pero no me quejare para algo gratis en la vida, solo pido vuestra opinion.

muchas gracias, con vuestros comentarios me estais aclarando muchas ideas.


----------



## Rexter (10 Ene 2012)

una preguntita ¿No sería peligroso ir apalancado? Según tengo entendido ir apalancado significa comprar los activos con un dinero que no tienes. Por lo que si pierdes no puedes devolver ese dinero. A lo mejor estoy equivocado, pero yo creo que es muy peligroso, personalmente me sentiría más comodo perdiendo mi dinero pero sin endeudarme. Como lo veis?


----------



## duval81 (10 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> una preguntita ¿No sería peligroso ir apalancado? Según tengo entendido ir apalancado significa comprar los activos con un dinero que no tienes. Por lo que si pierdes no puedes devolver ese dinero. A lo mejor estoy equivocado, pero yo creo que es muy peligroso, personalmente me sentiría más comodo perdiendo mi dinero pero sin endeudarme. Como lo veis?



Si el movimiento va en tu contra, te cierran la posición y pista. De modo que a lo sumo pierdes toda tu pasta.

Me explico: la operadora te pide digamos un 10% de garantías sobre la posición que tomes. 
Suponemos que compras 10.000 euros de Telefónica, por tanto te piden 1000 euros de garantía. Si no cierras la posición en el día te cobran un % por el préstamo. 
Si sube ganas mucha pasta (en %) porque pusiste 1000 y ganas sobre una posición de 10.000. El tema es si baja, ya que tus pérdidas también son sobre una posición de 10.000, por tanto si TEF baja, y se acerca a ese 10%, el operador te avisa: o pones más pasta o se te cierra la posición.

Ellos no pierden.

No es lo mismo endeudarse que apalancarse (aunque puedan tener ciertas similitudes)


----------



## << 49 >> (10 Ene 2012)

CARRERAS_09 dijo:


> cuento un poco mi propósito: querría invertir unos 2000 euros, que he estado ahorrando, y como ya me he sacado el carnet de coche i de moto; no tengo ningún gasto importante. hace unas semanas que me estoy informando sobre todo el tema, los CFD's, los gaps, los stops, etc, etc.



Pero eso *no* es invertir, eso es especular. No tengo objeciones éticas contra la especulación, que cada cual hace con su dinero lo que quiere, lo que digo es que me parece una locura y una insensatez hacerlo con *todo* o con una parte importante del dinero que tengas ahorrado.

Por invertir yo entiendo invertir a largo plazo, por ejemplo comprar ahora telefónica, santander, iberdrola, repsol, etc, y olvidarte de todo hasta que acabes la carrera.

Hacer intradía es la forma más fácil de perderlo todo y además de la forma más tonta.

Busca un libro que se llama "Un paseo aleatorio por Wall Street". Te lo recomiendo.


----------



## sapoconcho (11 Ene 2012)

CARRERAS_09 dijo:


> Muchas gracias otra vez por tu aportación, intentare comprar el libro de Elder ya que parece que interesante, y buscare los otros dos en bibliotecas, no hay nada malo en leer un poco mas, mientras sepas donde estas. alguien ha probado el simulador de bolsaPHP? es con el que estoy empezando, me parece bastante lento, pero no me quejare para algo gratis en la vida, solo pido vuestra opinion.
> 
> muchas gracias, con vuestros comentarios me estais aclarando muchas ideas.




A mi personalmente el libro de Elder me parece un blufff. Sólo vale como lectura para entender términos (que si hombro-cabeza-hombro que si pelo-pico-pata) pero nada más.
Un buen libro de análisis técnico es el de john murphy
Amazon.com: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets: A Comprehensive Guide to Trading Methods and Applications (New York Institute of Finance) (9780735200661): John J. Murphy: Books
eso sí, lleva un ratillo leerlo y algo más entenderlo (yo me he enterado de un cuarto la media de la mitá. Habrá que dar una segunda leída...)

Salud a tó el mundo.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (12 Ene 2012)

sapoconcho dijo:


> A mi personalmente el libro de Elder me parece un blufff. Sólo vale como lectura para entender términos (que si hombro-cabeza-hombro que si pelo-pico-pata) pero nada más.
> Un buen libro de análisis técnico es el de john murphy
> Amazon.com: Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets: A Comprehensive Guide to Trading Methods and Applications (New York Institute of Finance) (9780735200661): John J. Murphy: Books
> eso sí, lleva un ratillo leerlo y algo más entenderlo (yo me he enterado de un cuarto la media de la mitá. Habrá que dar una segunda leída...)
> ...



Para mí, lo bueno del libro de Elder no es tanto el análisis técnico que enseña (que por otro lado está ampliamente superado), como la manera en que muestra lo que es en realidad tanto el análisis técnico como el propio mercado: psicología de masas aplicada y una enorme multitud.

En este sentido, lo considero de lectura obligada para todo el que quiera saber de qué va el tema.


----------

